# Transfer paper for Epson Stylus Photo 1400



## thegame (Nov 25, 2009)

I work at a funeral home who wants to do memorial t-shirts for clients. I purchased the heat transfer press from proworld and an epson stylus photo 1400 printer from epson. Now I need to select my transfer paper. I see that the transfer paper comes either laser or inkjet. The epson stylus photo 1400 describes the pinter as an inkjet. I need to find transfer paper that will deliver a quality product. What transfer paper do you recommend based on your experience with these two products?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

First off welcome to the forum, you are going to find a lot of helpful resources on this site. 

Everyone on here has a preference when it comes to transfer paper and their results. You can purchase samples packs from Coastal Business Supply they are a preferred vendor here.http://www.coastalbusiness.com/inkj...ljetdarkredgrideverlastdazzleandsilicone.aspx 

Even from proworld, you can purchase paper from them. Wholesale Inkjet Transfer Paper & Heat Transfer Ink Jet Paper

I suggest you try out the many different papers available and see what you like.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

The best paper for lights is JetPro SoftStretch (JPSS) and Proworld has a special price for forum members. you have to go to this forum's Preferred Vendors section to the special discounts for forum members section to cash in.


----------

